# growing outdoor help plz



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

yo what up all, im relatively new at it so, i have 5 plants growing rite now in a pot about 8 inches in diameter. 3 of them look the same while the other 2 look dif from the others. i know i gotta wait till flowering to determine the sex rite o can i find out no? there about 2 weeks now and lookin very pretty. im leavin them outside all day (night and day) shuld i change this procedure o no? when i determine which ones are males how do i sepereate them?


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

yo wut up all my fellow smokers n growers, ive been growing 5 plants for about 2 weeks now, there about 2-3 inches tall wit about 6-9 leaves n im wonderin since there all in the same 9-inch diameter pot if they will intervere with eachother? i keep them outside all day even during the rain/ shuld i change my stragety? peace and good luck to every1


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

so my 5  babies are 2-3 weeks in 1 9 inch in diameter pot. when shuld i sperate em....peace


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have 5   2- 3 week olds which i cant dtermine the sex yet.....so there in 1 pot thats no rounder then a basketball.....when and how shuld i go about seperating them? any advice would be appreciated cuz dis is my first set of plants im growing...


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 31, 2006)

you need to have them in their own pots.   one plant per pot is the best way.


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

how shuld i go about seperating them?


----------



## monkey (Sep 1, 2006)

u can do it 2 ways..
1.take a cutting of each and root them.
2.split the root system with a garden spade and repot them.I will stress them out a bit but as long as they have a good rot system they should be ok to do this with out killing them,Iv done it a couple of time with out them dying..soon as u repot them they will love u for it as at the3 moment there sharing a tiny pot which is made for 1 plant not 3....is that 2-3 weeks from seed or clone?


----------



## monkey (Sep 1, 2006)

JyDcoo181 said:
			
		

> so my 5 babies are 2-3 weeks in 1 9 inch in diameter pot. when shuld i sperate em....peace


whats the root system like?are they well established//is it from seed or clone?


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2006)

JyDcoo181 said:
			
		

> so my 5  babies are 2-3 weeks in 1 9 inch in diameter pot. when shuld i sperate em....peace


..."before" you plant them...

ALSO...asking the same question multiple times in the same area, is doubtfull to be answered any sooner than asking it once.


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 1, 2006)

well they from seed....i dont about root system yet....but ima seperate them 2day


----------

